# My latest segmented turning.



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm not done yet but I'm impatient so I'm posting it anyway. This is another in the set of 3 that have this similar feature ring. I like the pattern so much that I made enough pieces to do more than one. This one is Curly Maple, Bocote, Mahogany and Gabon Ebony. It's somewhere around 625 pieces. As of now there is one coat of Tung oil. Please enjoy.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's a segmented turning newbie question. Do you glue up the entire vessel and then turn, or do you do several layers, turn, add several layers, turn...?


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

LOOKS GREAT!! (but so does everything you make!:yes


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

You guys are great. Thanks very much. When i do a turning like this, I turn a top 1/2 and a bottom 1/2. This one was divided at the top of the feature ring just below the ebony. The Glaser 1" scraper was my tool of choice to do most of it. Along with my Glaser 15V bowl gouge and a couple of my QC mini. When you split it in two, it's like turning 2 bowls. Goes real smooth. I also use a variety of truncated cones that assist in alignment of the rings. Definitely a big plus for ring alignment.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

that really is incredible


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Definitely an awesome job. What size is it? How many parts per ring?


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow! Now that is nice!

How tall is it and is it the same thickness all the way to the bottom?

Again very nice and you got a “Ooh Wow!” out of my wife as well. Thanks for sharing. :yes:


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks very much. The builder rings are 16 segments. The feature ring has 343 pieces. I just did a count and I think te total count is 535 segments. I'll have to measure it tonight when I get home.


----------



## Buckeyephil (Jan 25, 2011)

I can see why you were excited to post the pictures, that piece looks great.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow.  I don't even know what to say. I'm excited that I'm finally learning how to use my skew chisel and you post something as beautiful as this. Fantastic work. I'm blown away.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful show piece. Some of the best I've seen. 
Congrats.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Your turnings blow my mind bill. Nice work.


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

As always way out there on the incredible scale. Beautiful job Bill.


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

I can see why you like that feature ring so much, it's got great character to it. Beautiful as always!


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Wow.  I don't even know what to say. I'm excited that I'm finally learning how to use my skew chisel and you post something as beautiful as this. Fantastic work. I'm blown away.[/quote
> 
> 
> Just came in from doing some more finish work on it.
> ...


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

blown away.. is all i can say


----------



## jonjon737 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, great piece Bill. One of the hardest things to get my head around after just starting the wood turning hobby is patience. It seems that nothing beautiful comes quickly. Do you mind sharing how many hours you have in that piece?


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I think I have around 16 hours so far. The finish is a couple coats of shellac then when that's dry it will have 4 or 5 coats of Tung oil. I'm at 2 coats so far.


----------



## boxerman (Oct 11, 2011)

Just awesome.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice piece Bill.
We just had one of our club members do a demo today on segmented turning. He specializes in that area and sells his work at high end galleries. Very interesting demo. He went into a lot of detail on cutting the pieces, glueing up, etc. The turning part didn't take too long at all. He figures he spends about 2/3 of the time doing all the cutting and assembly work, and about 1/3 doing the turning and finishing. 
This is on my list to try. Looks like fun.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Amazing work Bill. People are going to find your work 200 years from now and call it a masterpiece example of 21st century segmented turning. They'll go on to explain to wonderous ears that people used to dry things called trees into "lumber" and then cut it into geometrical shapes and glue it together and turn it on a tool called a "Lathe". And your piece will be an example they look at and think, wow, they did that by hand without any robots! 

Sorry, it's early and I'm rambling. I love the piece is what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

You guys are too kind, thanks very much. I often wonder how long my pieces will be a part of society and what will the conversations be. That's just part of the fun though. I'm in the beginning stages of a very complex one now. It'll take a while though. More to come soon.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Thats Beautiful realy nice work dont blame ya posting the pictures


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Just sold it the other day. Time to start another one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Turn2 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow - I just started learning the lathe and I can not even begin to imagine work like this. Incredible! That is really beautiful.


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

That is really nice, I have wanted to do something like this for a while now, what are all the different woods, I'm guessing maple, rosewood, ebony, but not sure what the reddish wood is, also what glue do you use. Thank you!


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

I just wish i had a 10th of your skill and vision. Definitely a true artist.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

That is really nice.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Bill, I think that is about as beautiful as I've ever seen maple. Wonderful piece (again!) :smile:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

It's a work of art and finely crafted. I've dabbled with some segmented turnings lately myself and I have a lot to learn to reach your level. I think I would have to upgrade my turning equipment as well.

A photo of your lathe and tool rest set up showing a hollowing scaper would be very educational if you happen to have one on hand.

Bret


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Bill Wyko said:


> You guys are great. Thanks very much. When i do a turning like this, I turn a top 1/2 and a bottom 1/2. This one was divided at the top of the feature ring just below the ebony. The Glaser 1" scraper was my tool of choice to do most of it. Along with my Glaser 15V bowl gouge and a couple of my QC mini. When you split it in two, it's like turning 2 bowls. Goes real smooth. I also use a variety of truncated cones that assist in alignment of the rings. Definitely a big plus for ring alignment.


A photo of the items you mentioned would be greatly appreciated. I don't even know what most of looks like.

Thanks, Bret


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

No problem. 
These are the Glaser miniQR tools. an entire set of turning tools that are interchangeable into one handle. No allenheads or set screws. They can be changed in about 2 seconds by pulling the collar back and swapping the tool head.


















This is the round nose scraper. The nicest scraper I've ever laid hands on. There's lead shot inside the handle for dampening and the flute of the handle feels as if it were made just for me.
























This is the 15V gouge. It also has lead in the handle for dampening and the metal it's made of stays sharp for a very long time. I usually have no problem getting more that one piece turned before I need to sharpen it. another nice thing....they don't roll away. 











These are the truncated cones. I use them first to align rings to glue and center them in place. Then i turn them around so the flat side can be pressed against the ring for clamping pressure. 








This is the rest of the arsenal except the lathe. This one will be coming out next week and a new Powermatic 4224 goes in. That will allow me to turn more intricate segmented vessels.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Thanks Bill Wyko*

The photos were very helpful, thank you very much. Those are some nice tools and the new lathe is, well, a lot nicer than mine.

Bret


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I turned a lot of segmented stuff on a jet mini in the beginning, then went to the 1442. The lathe you have will allow you to let your immagination run wild if you let it. I just went to a bigger lathe so I could turn big diameter pieces. (its the only cure for my addiction to segmenting) 
If you ever need assistance trying segmenting, I'm always glad to help. Be careful though, the vortex spins even faster in the segmenting world, it'll suck you right in.:thumbsup:


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Bill, where did you get your cones from? Are they threaded on the inside?

Right now I just turn some glued up ply down to a cone as needed but wouldn't mind getting a couple of those in the future.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry for the delayed reply. Here's a link, be sure to tell them I sent you.
http://www.segmentedturning.com/Frustum.htm?src=versof-Fstm


----------

